# Weber Smokey Mountain smoker



## smoking works (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm wondering if there is a forum here that focuses on WSMs. I just bought one and I  want to read the forum, if there's  one on here.

Any help would be appreciated. 

Tommy "Smoking Works"


----------



## silverhorn43 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey Tommy,

Welcome to the forum!  I too am a newbie here and just "upgraded" myself to a WSM from and ECB Smokin' Pit. 

Type in WSM or Weber Smokey Mountain in the Search Field up above and you will have more reading than you will know what to do with, it's how I did it!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You got a good one, have fun and keep it blue!!


----------



## smoking works (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## trabba (Apr 7, 2015)

There is not a ton of action but when I got my WSM, I joined the following group - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/17/wsm-owners-weber-smokey-mountain

I agree you got a good smoker there. I just got one over the winter and am 3 smokes in on it and absolutely love it.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 7, 2015)

Also there is another forum called "The Virtual Weber Bullet" They have a lot of stuff specific to the WSM..... but the format of the site isn't near as nice as SMF (in my humble opinion...lol)

Feel free to PM any of us WSM owners if you have questions! Grats on your smoker!


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 7, 2015)

You might also want to look up mini WSM for smaller everyday smokes...

I have both and use the mini more often!


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 7, 2015)

There is a Charcoal section on SMF where a lot of people post on their WSMs.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/108/charcoal-smokers


----------



## smoking works (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey guys thanks for all the responses.
this will get me started. 
Tommy


----------



## joe black (Apr 7, 2015)

Welcome Smoker,  I'm sure you will enjoy this site.  There are always folks here with a ton of knowledge who are always ready to share tips, ideas and recipes.  All you need to do is ask.  You have already gotten some great info in that theTVWB is a good site to find folks with WSMs.

There are not many mods that are necessary with the WSM.  When I had mine, I tried water in the pan a couple of times and a clay saucer a couple of times and then quit.  I foiled the pan and just used it for a deflector.  The other stuff didn't show me much and it was too much to mess with.  The only other thing is that I think handles on the center section would be very useful.  Be sure to get a good digital therm like a maverick to be able to accurately follow your cooks.  Good luck and good smoking.   Joe


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 7, 2015)

I agree with everything Joe said.  All I do is foil the water pan for everything now, once the WSM has a nice coating of soot, temp control is easy with just the bottom vents.  You always want the top vent wide open.


----------



## trabba (Apr 8, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> The only other thing is that I think handles on the center section would be very useful.


That is my only complaint about mine as well.

As for the water bowl, I foil and fill with hot water but I am still learning too. I tried my ECB w/o water once and the drippings caught fire and charred my fatty so I am scared to death not to use water now. Not trying to scare you just my experience and the WSM is a conpletely different animal than the ECB. I definitely think you'll be happy with your purchase no matter what methods you use.


----------



## smoking works (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks so much for the reply. I will certainly keep that in mind.

Keep on smoking 

Tommy


----------



## smoking works (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok. Thanks. Hopefully I can get over the temp control issues. 

Tommy


----------



## krubby (Apr 9, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> The only other thing is that I think handles on the center section would be very useful.


First off, I have read somewhere (I think on the Virtual Bullet site mentioned above) Weber purposely did not add handles for fear it would encourage folks to move the middle section during the actual cooking process which would be a safety issue

Having said that, I have also seen where you can go to Sears (or maybe Lowes etc) and get the garage door handles and use that as handles - I guess the holes line up perfectly if you get the right ones.

Disclosure - I have the WSM 22.5 but have NOT tried this myself.

http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?5447-Handles-on-22-WSM


----------



## rperrin (Apr 14, 2016)

Trabba said:


> That is my only complaint about mine as well.
> 
> As for the water bowl, I foil and fill with hot water but I am still learning too. I tried my ECB w/o water once and the drippings caught fire and charred my fatty so I am scared to death not to use water now. Not trying to scare you just my experience and the WSM is a conpletely different animal than the ECB. I definitely think you'll be happy with your purchase no matter what methods you use.


Maybe a stupid question but why do you foil the water bowl? Thinking about getting a WSM. Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 14, 2016)

RPerrin said:


> Maybe a stupid question but why do you foil the water bowl? Thinking about getting a WSM. Thanks



It makes for easy clean up, especially if you don't use water in the bowl.


----------



## rperrin (Apr 14, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> I agree with everything Joe said.  All I do is foil the water pan for everything now, once the WSM has a nice coating of soot, temp control is easy with just the bottom vents.  You always want the top vent wide open.


Just curious on why you keepp the top vent open, wouldnt that allow most of the smoke to escape?


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 14, 2016)

RPerrin said:


> Just curious on why you keepp the top vent open, wouldnt that allow most of the smoke to escape?


You need airflow though the smoker for a couple of reasons:

1) to keep the fire going - you leave the top open and use the bottom three vents for temp control.

2) if you shut the top vent much below 50% during a smoke you run a good chance of the smoke creating creasote in the chamber and on the food. Which makes it taste horrible.


----------



## joe black (Apr 14, 2016)

Johnny has you spot on about the top vent, Keep it open.  As far as handles are concerned, and the safety issue of moving the center section during a cook,  Weber should just make it a policy to not sell their product to morons.  It's really strange for me to imagine someone trying to move  any part of a WSM during a cook.


----------



## lancep (Apr 14, 2016)

I third that motion on the top vent. As far as moving the center section, I do it on every long cook. I get about 10-12 hours on the 18.5" and the door on that model is about as useless as teets on a boar. Usually on an overnight, I wake up to dwindling coals. So I light half a chimney while I drink my coffee. Once it's lit, I lift the center section/ lid/ everything else, fill the coal ring and dump my chimney on top. Don't even miss a beat. However, I Am a Moron, and half the time I'm in shorts and flip flops. *Don't Do That!!* that said, handles would be nice but I'm lazy. As far as the water pan goes I'll have to try just foiling it sometime. I have mine pretty dialed in to the point that pan full runs 225, empty runs 325 and no pan about 400.


----------



## av8tor (Apr 15, 2016)

I too use my WSM with top vent open but recently have read a newsletter from Harry Woo that he leave the bottom open and controls the draft and temp with the top vent.  So this has me scratching my head as Harry has won many championships using his WSM's.  

From here
When you open the exhaust vent on the WSM, you allow hot air to leave the pit and this creates a vacuum suction to draw air in from the bottom intakes.  Thus, by skillfully manipulating the top vent, you can control your WSM like a pro.  Many beginners constantly fiddle with their intake dampers in hopes to maintain a constant temperature with less success than leaving the bottom vents untouched and fiddling with the top vent to control the draft within their WSM. In future articles, I’ll address the mechanics of damper control on the WSM (e.g., old school versus automated blower systems) and the science on dirty smoke, white smoke, clean smoke, blue smoke, sour smoke, etc.  For now, just give my technique a try and see if it works for you.


----------



## hdbrs (Apr 15, 2016)

That really has me thinking about the top vent, it hoes against everything I've ever heard. Idk I guess I can try it maybe. I think I need to wire brush my wsm out too


----------



## drewed (Apr 15, 2016)

KRubby said:


> First off, I have read somewhere (I think on the Virtual Bullet site mentioned above) Weber purposely did not add handles for fear it would encourage folks to move the middle section during the actual cooking process which would be a safety issue
> 
> Having said that, I have also seen where you can go to Sears (or maybe Lowes etc) and get the garage door handles and use that as handles - I guess the holes line up perfectly if you get the right ones.
> 
> ...


The problem with that version is that the handle are both towards the front of the smoker, that makes it harder to lift.  I like folding trunk handles.  Best part is that they fit under the cover!


----------



## joe black (Apr 15, 2016)

Sorry, Lance.... nothing personal intended.  We've all done some silly things at times.  I have a scar on my arm that could have come from accidental contact with a FB door if some moron was reaching over to get a split that was warming on top.  I'm not saying, but that could have been it.  But, don't ask me how I know.  However, when I had a WSM22, I don't think I would have taken it apart to add fuel.  I thought that was what the door was for.  

Please be careful.  If you should have some accidental contact like I did with my FB door,  the top 2/3 of your WSM will be hard to get away from if it's dropped.


----------



## lancep (Apr 15, 2016)

Nothing personal taken, no worries. I have an 18.5 which is much smaller. Less cooking volume too. However, the door is tiny and good for little more than tossing in more chunks. Which I learned real quick was a bad idea. Now I just build my fire, throw a split in top and call it good. I just have to remember to put on shoes!


----------



## joe black (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah... that's a good idea.  I also learned to step around the end of my FB to pick up a split.

  I see that you just joined this month and have 25 posts and 17 points.  I say that because it appears to me that you are really interested in this site.  Keep it up.  There are some great folks here and you will only make great friends if you stay active and post frequently.

It's good to have you here.


----------



## lancep (Apr 15, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Yeah... that's a good idea. I also learned to step around the end of my FB to pick up a split.
> 
> I see that you just joined this month and have 25 posts and 17 points. I say that because it appears to me that you are really interested in this site. Keep it up. There are some great folks here and you will only make great friends if you stay active and post frequently.
> 
> It's good to have you here.


Well thank you! I really like this site due to a serious lack pissing contests. Everyone seems to be very inclusive regardless of equipment or skill level. I’ve been at this for ten years and I’m pretty confident in what I put out but that doesn’t mean can’t learn anything. I love talking BBQ and trying new recipes and techniques. Like tonight, I’m going to try a foiled empty pan and this top vent temp regulation thing while I smoke a chicken


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 15, 2016)

Keep us posted Lance!  Poultry absorbs smoke, so if it's a bad idea, you'll know right away.  I've read a lot about creosote and nasty smoke from using the top vent.  I'm in  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike

P.S.  I can piss pretty far after a few beers!


----------



## lancep (Apr 15, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> P.S.  I can piss pretty far after a few beers!


Not as far as I can!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyway, Settled in at 250 with one bottom vent open and the top halfway. Once it started blowing clear I put the chicken on. Luckily, today was grocery day so if I jack it up, we have plenty to eat. Meat went on at 5:10 so I’ll check it at 6:10 and crank it to 325. AND I’m wearing shoes!!!


----------



## lancep (Apr 15, 2016)

So, this just in...... The chicken came out great!!!! I’ll post the cook in poultry so as to not completely hijack but here’s the end result.













IMG_0850.JPG



__ lancep
__ Apr 15, 2016






No bitterness, juicy, crispy skin and TASTY!!! Of course I never had the top more than half closed so maybe at a Qtr it could be horrible. I don’t know and I think further testing is required.

Lance


----------



## keitha (Apr 16, 2016)

AV8TOR said:


> I too use my WSM with top vent open but recently have read a newsletter from Harry Woo that he leave the bottom open and controls the draft and temp with the top vent. So this has me scratching my head as Harry has won many championships using his WSM's.
> 
> From here
> When you open the exhaust vent on the WSM, you allow hot air to leave the pit and this creates a vacuum suction to draw air in from the bottom intakes. Thus, by skillfully manipulating the top vent, you can control your WSM like a pro. Many beginners constantly fiddle with their intake dampers in hopes to maintain a constant temperature with less success than leaving the bottom vents untouched and fiddling with the top vent to control the draft within their WSM. In future articles, I’ll address the mechanics of damper control on the WSM (e.g., old school versus automated blower systems) and the science on dirty smoke, white smoke, clean smoke, blue smoke, sour smoke, etc. For now, just give my technique a try and see if it works for you.


I wonder if he got this idea from the stokers he uses. I am using an offset these days, but I've done a lot of smokes with WSM/stoker, and I usually kept the top vent only about a quarter (or less!) open. If I didn't do this, I couldn't keep the temp down. The principle would be the same using only vents, I think.


----------



## av8tor (Apr 16, 2016)

KeithA said:


> I wonder if he got this idea from the stokers he uses. I am using an offset these days, but I've done a lot of smokes with WSM/stoker, and I usually kept the top vent only about a quarter (or less!) open. If I didn't do this, I couldn't keep the temp down. The principle would be the same using only vents, I think.



Possible - when I used a Digi Q on my WSM I left the top open but had to have the gate for the blower draft about 50% open.  I have a old time smoke going today on my WSM - no ATC and even added a water pan instead of the clay saucer.  I usually start 15 coals but with the water I lite 25 and to my surprise I had to trouble with the water to get right to 275.  I started closing things down at 160 but it still went to 285 so I tried closing the top vent to 50% and it did control the temp right away.  

Harry says,  "In future articles, I’ll address the mechanics of damper control on the WSM (e.g., old school versus automated blower systems)" but I could not find any follow up article.  If anyone has seen this I would appreciate a post of the link.

That's one of the really cool things of the WSM - It just works using a number of methods.  Very forgiving.


----------

